#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Αμοιβές αποτύπωσης

## avatar

Καλημέρα Συνάδελφοι!
Έχει διευκρινήσει κάποιος αν πέρα απο την ελάχιστη αμοιβή για την υπαγωγή στις ρυθμίσεις του Ν. 4014/11 (1.569,58¤) πρέπει *πάντα* να βάζουμε και αποτύπωση αρχιτεκτονικών;Τί συμπεριλαμβάνεται τελικά στην αμοιβη των 1.569,58¤;;;
Το ΤΕΕ με το οποίο επικοινώνησα πριν ενα μηνα είχε πει οτι δεν χρειάζεται αποτυπωση(η ερώτηση είχε γίνει για επεκταση κατοικιας 3τμ) και σε άλλη συνάδελφο απάντησαν οτι πέρα των 1.569,58¤ πρέπει να υπολογίζουμε και αμοιβές αποτύπωσης!!!!
Τι ισχύει τελικα;;;

----------


## Xάρης

Αποτύπωση αρχιτεκτονικών θα κάνεις μόνο όταν δεν υπάρχει οικοδομική άδεια ή δεν έχουν βρεθεί τα σχέδια της μελέτης στην πολεοδομία.

Αν υπάρχει οικοδομική άδεια και κάποιοι πρόσθετοι χώροι που δημιουργήθηκαν κατ' επέκταση ή καθ' ύψος, τότε νομίζω ότι δεν κάνουμε αποτύπωση, απλώς στα εγκεκριμένα από την πολεοδομία σχέδια, προσθέτουμε με κόκκινο στυλό τους χώρους αυτούς που είναι καθ' υπέρβαση της αδείας. 
Η εργασία αυτή καλύπτεται από την νόμιμη αμοιβή των 1.569,58¤

Αυτό τουλάχιστον καταλαβαίνω μέχρι να δοθούν διευκρινήσεις επί του θέματος.

----------

katrini

----------

